# We will have two new tegu give away contests this year.



## VARNYARD (Feb 1, 2009)

We will have two new tegu give away contests; this will be for this coming breeding season. I will be having two contests this year, there are some rules though.

You must be in the lower 48 US states, and the winners must pay the shipping. You must be at least 16 years old, or have your parent call me on the phone.

One contest will be for my past customers; the other will be open to everyone else.

They will start soon, don't miss out, it will be lots of fun.  

The first one will be for my past customers, they will be asked to submit photos of my tegus that were purchased from me, in other words, Varnyard stock animals that came from me. They will also release the right for me to use these photos as I see fit, as in my website, forums, etc. All entries will be asked to submit them under those terms. If you submit a photo you are also submitting the right for me to use those photos. I will judge these photos, and the very best set/pictures wins a tegu. You are allowed three photos each, so make them count.

The second one will be a guess how much was spent on my food bill this past season. It will be open to one answer to each member that are within the rules above, the one that guesses closest to the amount wins a tegu from me.

Both contests will be for your choice of tegu, type and sex. Look for them to start soon.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Feb 1, 2009)

WOW!!! I cant wait for this to start Bobby. I am not a past customer but i did put a deposit on one but then couldnt take in the order so i donated the deposit to the website i dont know if you remember Bobby anyway ill be looking forward to this i might have a good idea on the total.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 1, 2009)

Do we submit guesses as pm's?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 1, 2009)

I do remember bro, but it would be hard to take pictures of my baby without one. If you would like I will add you to the list for a baby this season, and let your deposit stand towards one? Just let me know, it is best to send me an email if you choose to do it. <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> 

Also the totals will be posted on that contest thread when I start it.


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh cool, this could help me a lot!


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 2, 2009)

awesome. too bad my parents still wont let me get one


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 4, 2009)

ZEKE said:


> awesome. too bad my parents still wont let me get one



One of these days Zeke, you will get your chance.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 5, 2009)

Just a thought, but I'd love to see the entries of both contests in maybe separate threads. It sounds like fun and I for one would get a kick out of seeing the pics and the guesses! Would seeing each others' entries put a damper on the competition?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 5, 2009)

laurarfl said:


> Just a thought, but I'd love to see the entries of both contests in maybe separate threads. It sounds like fun and I for one would get a kick out of seeing the pics and the guesses! Would seeing each others' entries put a damper on the competition?



It will be all posted in two seperate threads in the contest and games section.

Also guys Laurarfl won a contest I had on a different site, she still has her tegu.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 5, 2009)

Yep, I just love, love, love that tegu! She's my favorite pet besides my 17 yo cat.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 20, 2009)

i think it would be cool if you gave us all a free tegu bobby, come on i know you wanna!! lol, i really respect how you treat your customers and even just tegutalk members, your a high class dude, keep up the good work bobby..


----------



## HorseCaak (May 26, 2009)

I agree with Mr. Tegu. You're awesome Bobby!


----------

